# 4-1-04 night out on the big river



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

i fished a tournament last night for cats that was posted in gfo a while back only had 4 boats show up i guees with the loming rain keep every one else away we did get to take 1st place with a little over 100 ponds with a 34 pound flat and a very good looking 32 pound blue all cought on cut and live bait on the other hand i had to drive by trotlines set at lest 8 sets while anouther fisher men said he got his anchor cought up in a hoop net  o i forgot did i tell yeah it seemed to rain in every direction


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Always hate to hear about the trotliners, and netters...They are destroying our fishery..Glad to see you had a good night catching fish.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wtg lark congrats


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

glad to hear ya got into some big fish, i didn't know commericial fishermen could use hoop nets.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

they can use them threw kentucky commericial lic


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

All Right Lark,

Good job any pictures?

Doc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman, go to the catfish forum , I posted part of the net regulations in there. You can use hoop nets with a 1" mesh and also GILL NETS in the Ohio River Click here 
Nice job on the win Lark.....hope you got pictures, if not, want me to make you up some ??


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

should have pics back tommaro with alot of hope camera didnt get to wet on the trip fingers crossed had some pics of a few other 40 on there to


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the win!Post pics soon.


----------

